# Wash Rack Planning



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

I have no pictures but after seeing several agree with a 'simple' design. A slab of concrete with two 10ft posts at the corner for cross ties.

I would personally also add a non-slick coating as I had a horse that shook like a dog and while she didn't have shoes on, she still shook so hard that the smooth surface of the concrete still 'nearly' made her fall. It's not something that you HAVE to have, but I'd be afraid a horse might actually do something that silly and a little extra non-slick never hurt anyone lol.


----------



## wildberryxX3 (Jun 28, 2010)

My old trainer's new barn has a really nice little outdoor bathing area. It was soo cheap to set up too! She has gravel down for her driveway and most pathways from the house to the barn and pastures, so she had a small area of gravel laid next to the barn and plopped a rubber mat down ontop of it. They built a little "hitching post" just to loop their lead ropes around and ta-da! They have a functional, low budget, outdoor washrack.  

I'd say concrete would work too, but it is ridiculously expensive right now.. where I live anyways! But if you wanted to go that route I would make sure it was finished so it was non-slip or slap some rubber mats on top of it too.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Do you guys think wood would work just as good. Cause I have A LOT of that around. I'd reinforce it or make it thick, some posts at each corner and rails on 3 sides. Think it'd work?


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh yeah! Rubber mats on a flat or slightly sloped (away from the barn) surface would work just as well!!!

I'll be moving to a place that uses their NICE indoor wash rack as storage...so I'm going to try and talk to the woman about making an out door one >_>


----------



## Quedeme (Aug 6, 2008)

I wouldn't suggest wood for anything other than the posts to hold the cross ties simply because it'll rot and break down sooner rather than later.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Agreed. I wouldn't use wood for the flooring. Way too much upkeep and would break down quickly between the moisture and pressure of a heavy horse all the time. I personally just either tie them to the trailer or a fence when I want to give mine a bath. But then you end up with a big mud puddle to walk around in LOL. A thick bed of peagravel or something similar would improve the drainage and keep them from getting their legs muddy.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

yep smrobs that's why i wanted one is because although the area i have is grass right now i'd still be standing in a big dirt or grass puddle if i give him a real bath.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

The place I was boarding at before I moved Cinny had rubber mats on dirt which didn't work very well because they got slippery when wet. It was also 24X24 without much of any place to tie so Cin would move a lot and make it hard to get him washed. I will try to get pics of our wash rack at the new place tomorrow..but here are my suggestions...

A place to hold the hose while you are using it so that it doesn't end up on the ground and stepped on which breaks the end/nozzle. A good safe way to tie. A non-slip surface (no wood, rubber mats). Good drainage, maybe make a route for the water to go to where you want instead of it pooling up where you don't want it.


----------

